# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > سوال: Tuning sql

## S_O_S1982

سلام  
دوستان در مورد ابزار sql tuning  و نحوه کار کردن با اون کسی راهنمایی ، منبعی چیزی سراغ داره ؟

ممنون از توجه شما

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
منظورتون Database Tuning Advisor هست یا چیز دیگه؟

----------


## S_O_S1982

بله منظورم همون Database Tuning Advisor  هست

----------


## AminSobati

این ابزار میتونه Query یا خروجی Profiler رو دریافت و تحلیل کنه، سپس ساخت Index یا Statistics رو پیشنهاد بده. نحوه کار کردن باهاش کمی طولانیه، ولی در اینترنت اگر جستجو کنید مطلب فراوانه

----------

